# A small CVPC pipe compatibility problem ??



## cda (May 27, 2018)

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/inv...er-hotel-round-clock-fire-watch-guests-warned


----------



## tmurray (May 28, 2018)

Good reinforcement to always double check the acceptable materials on the fire stopping design.


----------



## ICE (May 28, 2018)

tmurray said:


> Good reinforcement to always double check the acceptable materials on the fire stopping design.


Yes...and there’s more to the story than just compatibility of the materials.  The plans almost never identify fireblock material.  I always ask the architect to be specific.  Quite often that takes a while.  I don't know why a contractor would simply go to Home Depot and look for the least expensive fireblock and call it good.  Sometimes they ask what I will accept.  I reply that the one specified on the plans is okay with me.

Then there's the contractor that tells me that if it's not on the plans, it's not required.  It is never a surprise because by the time we get to fire-stopping that contractor has already been exposed.


----------



## Phil (May 28, 2018)

I'm curious, is CPVC allowed in a building of this size? Wikipedia says it has 19 floors.


----------



## ICE (May 28, 2018)

Phil said:


> I'm curious, is CPVC allowed in a building of this size? Wikipedia says it has 19 floors.


I was curious about that as well.  The first time that I encountered plastic sprinkler pipe I thought it was a typo.  But no....it’s legit....melts in a fire but costs a lot less....as it should.

Plastic is a gamble.  When Sonic Care toothbrushes came on the market I purchased one from my dentist. Two months later the case cracked.  I returned it to the dentist and he replaced it.  Some months later it happened again.  The dentist accused me of abusing the toothbrush and said that he would not replace it a third time.  When the third toothbrush cracked I contacted Sonic Care.  The first question was what toothpaste do I use.  The answer was Arm&Hammer baking soda toothpaste.  I was told that the toothpaste was destroying the plastic.  Sonic Care replaced the toothbrush and I switched to another brand of toothpaste.


----------



## cda (May 28, 2018)

Phil said:


> I'm curious, is CPVC allowed in a building of this size? Wikipedia says it has 19 floors.



Yes 

It normally can be used for light hazard, which apartments are.

Normally covered by sheetrock

There is just a long list of in compatible materials with CVPC, that is ignored and other trades do not know about.

So pipe is installed and other various materials are applied to it, in places.


----------



## tmurray (May 28, 2018)

What about the other point in the article?

Do building occupants have a right to know when there are unsafe conditions? Is it the owner's responsibility to tell them?

Seems like a big 180 from the buyer beware we typically see...


----------



## steveray (May 29, 2018)

The FD is buying the liability by making all that money on fire watch.....The building either needs to be safe or shut down until it is. The FD thinks they are equivalent and hopefully nothing happens...


----------

